# San Sebastian Spain



## ceejay (May 22, 2006)

I will be in San Sebastian Spain in June for 2 weeks to study Spanish and am wondering if it is worth bringing my road bike with me. I know the area is great for biking but not sure how easy it is to ride right from the city itself. Anyone from the area or who spent time them riding there have any thoughts, suggestions, routes?
thanks! CeeJay


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Was there with Sogno. No bikes were ridden but it looked like a fine place to ride. I also got to say that the town has food beyond compare. Wander into any tapas bar and eat! Eat!


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

ceejay said:


> I will be in San Sebastian Spain in June for 2 weeks to study Spanish and am wondering if it is worth bringing my road bike with me. I know the area is great for biking but not sure how easy it is to ride right from the city itself. Anyone from the area or who spent time them riding there have any thoughts, suggestions, routes?
> thanks! CeeJay


Google: san sebastian españa bicicletas

Many places to rent a bike and/or get information on routes. Speaking a little Spanish will be helpful and you'll find the people of Spain are generally quite friendly.


----------

